# Museo Storica Dell'Aeronautico Militare



## nuuumannn (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi Guys, for those of you who don't read my travels in Europe page, here are some images from the superb Museo Storica Dell'Aeronautico Militare, the Italian Air Force museum on the shore of Lago di Bracchiano, about an hour by train outside of Rome.

Piaggio P.166.





P.166 

This crane was used to lift flying boats and seaplanes out of the water and dates to the 1930s. Grumman Albatri were based here for SAR duties.




HU-16 Crane 

The seaplane and flying boat park on the shore of Lake Bracchiano. Note the watchtower. This is the oldest airfield - there is more to it as a functioning military base beyond the museum, in Italy and research into lighter-than-aircraft took place beginning in the early 1900s.




Lago di Bracchiano 

The unusual Barchino Idroplano (or Idroscivolante) hydrofoil powered by an aircraft engine and driven by those two monstrous propellers.




Barchina Idroplano

The only surviving original Lohner L flying boat, with a SPAD VII, Macchi Hanriot HD.1 and Ansaldo SVA behind.




Lohner front 

Airship engineer and explorer Umberto Nobile's dog Titina, who travelled with him on his various adventures, including during his exploration of the Arctic.




Titina

Macchi M.39 that won the 1926 Schneir Trophy race held at Hampton Roads in the USA, with a bust of its pilot Mario Di Bernardi at the right.




M.39 side 

The Mighty world record holding Macchi MC.72.




MC.72 

It's Fiat AS.6 V24 engine.




Fiat AS.6 

Fiat classic biplane fighters, CR.32.




CR.32 

CR.42.




CR.42 front 

And Fiat's entry into the best looking WW2 fighter competition, the G.55.




G.55 

SM.79 Sparviero.




SM.79 front

Macchi MC.200, one of three of Mario Castoldi's fighter designs on display.




MC.200 side 

SM.82 Kanguru and P-51, with Fiat G.212 behind.




SM.82 P-51 

Cant Z.506 Airones were based within this hangar, Hangar Badoni during WW2.




Z.506 

Fiat G-91Y.




G-91Y

Colourful F-84G.




F-84G

The first Italian aircraft to exceed the speed of sound, Aerfer Sagittario II.




Sagittario II 

Frecce Tricolori MB.339.




MB.339 

Gallery of images here: Museo Storica Dell'Aeronautico Militare

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you, very nice


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2020)

some cool stuff in there Grant, thanks for sharing


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2020)

Wow. I was unaware that some of those WW2 aircraft were still around. Thanks Grant


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2020)

great way to start my day. Thanks Grant!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2020)

Isn't there a bar and or cafe attached to the museum?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi Capt, yup, a cafe. It does this sweet iced coffee in a plastic cup and in 38 degree C heat, boy it was welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Wow.



My thoughts exactly, Geo. Looking back through my pictures, they don't really do the aircraft justice; some of them have real presense in the flesh. There are some real rarities there and they are so beautifully preserved and displayed, with information boards in English and Italian, although some of the aircraft have way too much clutter positioned around them, making photography difficult.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2020)

You answered my question - English information boards. Great pics!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2020)

Damn ! Another place on my "Must visit" list , along with the Aerodome in Turin !
Great pics Grant, and it certainly looks an impressive place.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 7, 2020)

The diorama depicting Italo Balbo's Trans-Atlantic Flight alone is a reason for me to visit the museum. I almost did it on 2-3 occasions, but almost...
With other words haven't been there yet.




Can one actually walk under the planes or is it a big glass "cage" and the visitor remains outside?
Great photos nuuumannn!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2020)

Great shots Grant!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2020)

CATCH 22 said:


> The diorama depicting Italo Balbo's Trans-Atlantic Flight alone is a reason for me to visit the museum. I almost did it on 2-3 occasions, but almost...
> With other words haven't been there yet.



The displays on Balbo's flights are extensive, not surprisingly, including a large segment of one of the floats of one aircraft. There are also other artifacts incliding a propeller, engine etc, as well as other ephemera. Why did you not go?!

Scale model of S.55 with Isotta Fraschini engine alongside and the surviving segment from one of the floats. The only surviving complete S.55 is in Brazil.




S.55 model 



CATCH 22 said:


> Can one actually walk under the planes or is it a big glass "cage" and the visitor remains outside?



There are simple rope barriers that keep visitors away from the aircraft, in saying that, the Sparviero is on stilts, so can be walked under. No glass barriers.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> You answered my question - English information boards.



With your extensive knowledge, will you need to read them?  The staff speak English and while I was there, there was an English speaking guided tour being conducted.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 11, 2020)

Great shots Grant.


----------

